

What happened to 'Operation Aborted' in IE? - rcrowell
http://blogs.msdn.com/ie/archive/2008/04/23/what-happened-to-operation-aborted.aspx

======
jasonkester
Glad to see it go.

This was the most painful thing to get rid of because you couldn't ever
isolate it. I spent entire days removing chunks of code from a page, until
finally arriving at this:

<html><body></body></html>

Refreshing the page in the browser _still_ gave that Operation Aborted error
about half the time. It's like it was cacheing the ghost of the original page
and executing its scripts.

Now to wait patiently until IE7 goes away so that I don't ever need to dive
into that again.

------
zackola
this is pretty topical for me, as this started happening to us the other day
after implementing a lightbox gallery javascript. good writeup.

